# Which Do You Prefer, Hard Sci-Fi or More Fantasy Based?



## Ivo (Jul 2, 2004)

...if that made any sense.  

Just curious, do prefer Sci-Fi novels based more in hard science or do you prefer more fanciful tales concerning future worlds and situations beyond any known evolution of technology?  Or do you not care and like both equally as long as they are well written?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 2, 2004)

Both equally.

Although I came to fantasy a lot later than I came to science fiction (thanks to my dad, who started - as those around here who know me know - giving me science fiction novels to read when I was about 9 or 10 years old), what I'm really in it for is the storytelling.  If it's a good story, I'm there, be it science fiction, fantasy, horror, mystery, or whatever genre, including mainstream fiction.  I think the only genre I've never really gotten into at one time or another is westerns; I've only ever read one of those, and it was actually more fantasy than western, "The Haunted Mesa", by Louis L'Amour (good book, by the way; or, at least, I liked it).  But if I came across a good western story, that'd be fine, too.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jul 2, 2004)

The question's meaningless, to me. Either a story is compelling, well-told and has something to say or it isn't. Beyond that, I'm equally fond of hard sf and fantasy settings.


----------



## Ivo (Jul 2, 2004)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> I think the only genre I've never really gotten into at one time or another is westerns; I've only ever read one of those, and it was actually more fantasy than western, "The Haunted Mesa", by Louis L'Amour (good book, by the way; or, at least, I liked it). But if I came across a good western story, that'd be fine, too.


Same here.  As far as books go I really don't like the Western genre at all.  I do like well made Western movies such as Unforgiven and The Good, The Bad and The Ugly but most are lame...


----------



## An8el (Jul 2, 2004)

I tend to prefer the sci-fi that has strong character development. Whereas, by comparison, I'll put up with really shallow and stupid characters in fantasy much easier because...well, fantasy is supposed to be fantastic. So, really what I'm saying is that I have different standards for sci-fi and fantasy. 

As far as westerns go - I prefer a horse story, because I had a horse and remember how the horse seemed to "mind-read" its rider. Actually, it's the horse thing that motivates me to want to read fantasy sometimes. 

Now, a fantasy that involved a horse and rider connection, on an interesting planetary ecosystem, with some genetic enhancement that allowed the horse to better communicate with their rider...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 2, 2004)

Well, hello, An8el, and welcome back!

 As for genre - like knivesout, it's the story that counts. I insist on being challenged in some way, and sf usually has a better reputation for that. I do intend to read some George Martin soon enough, though, as it sounds right up my street in certain respects..


----------



## An8el (Jul 2, 2004)

Gosh, thanks. You make me feel as if I never left.

You'll be challenged by Martin, who is not your "normal" fantasy writer. He's got amazing, punchy characters; (particularly his dwarf and women; very unique.) He tells the tale by switching points of view, one character per chapter. You can't stop reading, and you can't skip forward to just read the story from the same character's point of view because he sometimes carries the story forward in multiple views. It's fun to read, and very impressive from a writer's eye.


----------



## Ivo (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for the responses folks!


----------



## erickad71 (Jul 7, 2004)

I chose both equally. I started out with fantasy but as I got a little older I found Sci-Fi. The only thing with Sci-Fi is I don't necessarily need to know all the technical information and how every little object works.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 8, 2004)

I chose both equally...

I will go through periods where I'll go with SF books, then feel the need for more Fantasy...

But I think I have a 50/50 when it comes to my library!!!


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 8, 2004)

erickad71 said:
			
		

> The only thing with Sci-Fi is I don't necessarily need to know all the technical information and how every little object works.


Have a read of The Demolished Man by Alfred Bester... SF without the jargon... But avoid Timescape by Gregory Benford!!!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jul 8, 2004)

Master, have you read Bester's other classic novel, The Stars My Destination? I suspect you'll enjoy it, too. One of my favourite sf novels of all time, and yes, it too has a little scrap of obsessive verse running through it!


----------



## Morning Star (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd have to say equally as well. I try and combine the two in the Star Wars game I DM. I love the beauty and mystery of fantasy and the images it creates, but I also love the possibilities that technology and cybernetics open up.

Feel free to pull the piss out of me, but I felt that Thundercats was a good combination of these elements and...well ok I'll say it, He-man. (80's fanboy.) Dune and Starwars merged both genres to an extent as well.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 8, 2004)

knivesout said:
			
		

> Master, have you read Bester's other classic novel, The Stars My Destination? I suspect you'll enjoy it, too. One of my favourite sf novels of all time, and yes, it too has a little scrap of obsessive verse running through it!


Now that you have recommended it, I'll have to read it!!!  

Morning Star... You make it too easy to have a go at you... It just ain't a challenge!!! There was a cartoon series about 10 years ago, that was about a world where technology had failed and magic had returned, and some "knights" who (using totems) could change into animals... Do you remember it??? And what about Transformers: Beast Wars???


----------



## erickad71 (Jul 8, 2004)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Have a read of The Demolished Man by Alfred Bester... SF without the jargon... But avoid Timescape by Gregory Benford!!!


I'll have to put that on my "to read list", thanks.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 8, 2004)

This site is very dangerous... People keep recommending books, films, etc... At this rate, I'll be bankrupt!!! HAHAHA!!! And I need a bigger book/video/DVD library!!!


----------



## erickad71 (Jul 8, 2004)

I know what you mean. I was very naughty yesterday and bought a DVD. But it was only $10 and it was one I have been wanting to have for awhile.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 8, 2004)

That is naughty!!! I was looking at some Looney Tunes DVD's today, nearly bought them...


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 22, 2006)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Have a read of The Demolished Man by Alfred Bester... SF without the jargon... But avoid Timescape by Gregory Benford!!!



Hey, I liked _Timescape_!  (OK, I know you're giving the non-jargon-loving erikad71 good advice, Master.   _The Demolished Man_ is an excellent read.)

I like hard and soft science fiction and the more fantasy-based science fiction equally well--as long as the characters are strongly realized people whom I can care about.  If the hard-science passages get too techy, I don't break my brain trying to figure them out, just as I don't scrutinize extensively detailed battle sequences or minutely drawn descriptions of costumes, terrain, or magical theory in fantasy novels.  For me, it's all about the characters.


----------



## Teir (Apr 23, 2006)

_Fanciful Sci-Fi_


----------



## Tea is my copilot (Apr 23, 2006)

If they're well written, equally. 
But if I had to choose between a bad hard sci-fi and a bad fanciful sci-fi, I'd go with hard sci-fi.


----------



## Rosemary (Apr 23, 2006)

I much prefer the Fantasy although I have read some very good Science Fiction books.


----------



## orena (Apr 24, 2006)

Just off hand I would say I like fantasy and sci-fi equally, but after counting my books I find there is a strong leaning towards sci-fi. I'm more interested in characters and plot line rather then what genre it is, as long as it is speculative fiction I tend to be interested.


----------



## Becca (Apr 28, 2006)

I prefer fantasy, i find all the science in hard sci-fi can get a little too much sometimes, i read for the story, and having to try and understand how some really complicated technical thing works just distracts from the story.


----------



## Moiraina Sedai (Apr 28, 2006)

Same here.


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 28, 2006)

I must admit that after being very much a Fantasy victim I'm starting to show some interest in SF althoguh I prefer the softer SF. Fantasy still rocks my world!.....


----------



## Quokka (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree that it all comes down to the story/ writer but all things being equal I like the details and carry on of Hard Sci-Fi, even if some (ok maybe even alot  ) of it goes over my head. Not so much a fan of fantasy sci-fi, if it's not focused on the science then the more _alien _the better.

And of course having said all that, _Dune _would have to be one of my favourite reads of all .


----------



## purple_kathryn (Apr 29, 2006)

Hullo - I'm new!

I clicked both equally -  as long as it's well written.
I like the total escapism of say Kevin J Anderson's_ Seven Sun Saga_ or _Dune_ and I enjoy books like Ben Bova's _Moonrise _which just seem so real!


----------



## Fay Re Nuff (May 9, 2006)

cience fantasy


----------



## cskendrick (May 9, 2006)

*Honor the rules of hard sci-fi in the breach...*

...as well as in the observance.

For example, flouting the vast body of experimental evidence against FTL travel is silly. Translocating starships across the cosmos might well prove impossible. But FTL transmission of data might be viable.

So, declare victory and go for a galaxy-spanning internet, supported by entangled 'qubits', fed from star to star the slow-fashioned way in order to keep the 'InterSpace' going.

And pity the poor saps who don't pay their cable bill.

Sorry. No information soup for you.


----------



## edott (May 9, 2006)

i generaly seem to prefer hard science fiction, but if there is a good story and plot i will read about anything.


----------

